# Snake ID please !!



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

This was in a friends car in the US a few minutes ago !!
Any thoughts?

I wondered about a Rattlesnake ?
Sadly it’s not a great photo


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Not the best image but I'd hazard a guess at a juvenile Coluber constrictor


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever it is, it isn't a rattlesnake.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

The tail, and general shape excludes it being a rattle snake. 
No even heard of the species Tom offered, so will shut my trap 🤭


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a rat snake, garter, ribbon or water snake. Nor is it a pine/bull/gopher.
So I would tend to agree that a racer of some sort is most likely.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> The tail, and general shape excludes it being a rattle snake.
> No even heard of the species Tom offered, so will shut my trap 🤭


Coluber Constrictor is also known as a Black Racer.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

It is a juvenile racer, _Coluber constrictor_. Harmless.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

